# Boss GE-7 vs. MXR 6-band EQ?



## KailM (Mar 25, 2019)

Hey fellas,

I've lately been considering adding another EQ to my board, specifically to run in front of my 5153. I currently run an MXR 10-band in the loop, which awesome. I actually have two MXR 10-bands, but one of them has a problem resulting in random pops and static, so I don't use it.

What's really driving this is that I've tried it before and was able to get some really awesome tones. Specifically, my 5153's red channel, which is the main channel I use for gain on that amp, doesn't necessarily need an OD boost. Whatever they did in the filtering in that circuit, it is very tight and saturated and almost feels like it's already boosted. I can get good tones with my OD if I turn the gain way down, but ultimately there's a thickness there that gets cut no matter how I adjust my OD (MXR CMBA OD). I was thinking another EQ set to boost/cut certain frequencies would help me retain what I like, without sacrificing that natural sound.

If you could tell me the pros/cons of each pedal, that would be awesome. As stated, I'm experienced with the MXR 10-band, but not the 6. The 6 has different frequency ranges that match those of the Boss unit, however, that doesn't necessarily mean they have the same bandwidth on each slider, or "Q" factor.

I owned a GE-7 eons ago, but I was a drunk college student at the time and used to play full sets with a wah cocked all the way forward -- in other words, I had no clue.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Mar 25, 2019)

You really can’t go wrong with either. The Boss has an extra octave on the high end, which can add a little hair to some amps, but you won’t need it with 5150’s. 

Check out the Empress paraEQ before you decide though. I think it’s better than both of the aforementioned pedals. You can pinpoint annoying frequencies or boost a pleasant one. You can set the Q how you want, and they’re very well built with a low noise floor. They work incredibly well up front or in the loop; so you could experiment with placement between it and the 10 band.


----------



## Mike (Mar 25, 2019)

Not among your options listed, but i've tried no joke like 12 different graphic and parametric eq's and the absolute best I've found in terms of low noise, clarity, and response has been my Ibanez GE-601







If you can find one in good condition for a good price, I highly highly recommend it. Second to that, I say look for a Maxon GE601 which is the newer re-issue of the ibanez. Much much better than either an MXR or Boss eq in terms of noise, responsiveness of the sliders, clarity, and just overall musicality. They just have a certain quality to them that affects a more pleasant frequency range.


----------



## Shask (Mar 25, 2019)

The MXR 6 Band doesn't have a level slider. That would drive me crazy, because you wouldn't be able to fine tune the amount of boost you want...


----------



## Werecow (Mar 25, 2019)

A few years ago I bought a GE-7 brand new but pre-modded from ebay. If you decide on a GE-7 it might be worth looking around to see if anyone still does that.
The mod mine has makes it almost silent, and a couple of the mid-range sliders have a slightly wider sweep range.


----------



## Mike (Mar 25, 2019)

Werecow said:


> A few years ago I bought a GE-7 brand new but pre-modded from ebay. If you decide on a GE-7 it might be worth looking around to see if anyone still does that.
> The mod mine has makes it almost silent, and a couple of the mid-range sliders have a slightly wider sweep range.


Yup I agree with this. If you get a GE-7, have it modded. I had mine modded by Alchemy Audio and it was an improvement in pretty much every way.


----------



## buriedoutback (Mar 25, 2019)

Not in your list, but, danelectro fish n chips eq. Cheap and sounds good to my ears. I used to run 1 in my 5150s loop with your recommended boosts/cuts and it was awesome. I only stopped using it because I'm lazy.
Great pedal.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## KailM (Mar 25, 2019)

Shask said:


> The MXR 6 Band doesn't have a level slider. That would drive me crazy, because you wouldn't be able to fine tune the amount of boost you want...



That’s a good point, especially since I’ll be using it more like a boost.


----------



## efiltsohg (Mar 25, 2019)

I have the MXR (older blue one) and they are a bit noisy


----------



## gunch (Mar 25, 2019)

Thing I Want #9901 = parametic eq in mini pedal format with low noise floor


----------



## Detested (Mar 25, 2019)

If you haven't yet,try some contact cleaner on the sliders of the mxr 10 band,my was also popping and static,fixed it right up.


----------



## KailM (Mar 25, 2019)

Detested said:


> If you haven't yet,try some contact cleaner on the sliders of the mxr 10 band,my was also popping and static,fixed it right up.



I have tried that; I even took the board all the way out to try to get even better access with the contact cleaner, but ultimately I couldn’t get anything to change. I was thinking about just putting it up on Reverb for $40 or so and just explain the problem. Somebody that builds/tinkers with pedals could probably fix it.


----------



## FireInside (Mar 26, 2019)

Personally I went with the GE-7 because it can be modded and has the level control.


----------



## gnoll (Mar 26, 2019)

Especially since you already have a graphic, I would go for a parametric.


----------

